# DIY eGPU.



## seamon (Mar 8, 2014)

It's actually possible to attach an external GPU like Nvidia TITAN to a laptop.
All it takes is wifi connectivity.

Wifi connectivity and GPU-----> no relation you may say but there is.

The wifi card is connected to a msata slot, now if you remove it you can attach this instead:-

PE4L V2.1 (PCIe Adapter )

This makes it into a PCI Express x1 slot to which a desktop GPU can be connected. Of course you need external power for this to work and also your laptop's backcover needs to be semi-open at all times. 

Software required:-

DIY eGPU Setup 1.x

This software has been designed specifically for this purpose and removes all hassles.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 8, 2014)

Is it really worth it ? will it provide original speed ? if yes then i must say its AWESOME !!!!


----------



## seamon (Mar 8, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Is it really worth it ? will it provide original speed ? if yes then i must say its AWESOME !!!!



The setup will cost around 6.5k INR. If you can get the software from sources(*Ahem* Ahoy Cap'n(I think you get it)) then even cheaper=5k INR. Now suppose you get/have a good enough card say GTX 660Ti or GTX Titan, you may face some bottleneck( someone gotta share how much bandwidth a PCIe x1 has) but it will be better than any dedicated GPUs in a laptop(even GTX 780M). You'll also need a monitor but if you have a LED TV then I think you can connect that too using HDMI.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> It's actually possible to attach an external GPU like Nvidia TITAN to a laptop.
> All it takes is wifi connectivity.
> 
> Wifi connectivity and GPU-----> no relation you may say but there is.
> ...



Can we crossfire two titans and connect 7 monitors to the laptop ?


----------



## harsharyan2100 (Mar 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> It's actually possible to attach an external GPU like Nvidia TITAN to a laptop.
> All it takes is wifi connectivity.
> 
> Wifi connectivity and GPU-----> no relation you may say but there is.
> ...



sorry for being a noob but do all laptop's wifi card are connected to msata?
especially lenovo g500(which i have)?


----------



## seamon (Mar 8, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Can we crossfire two titans and connect 7 monitors to the laptop ?



Actually it might be possible. In some laptops there are 2 msata slots, one for wifi card and one for SSD, you can utilize both to create a SLI. Nice idea.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW SLI=Nvidia and Crossfire=AMD

- - - Updated - - -

Looks like this setup doesn't have any performance loss upto GTX 670, above that I don't know so GTX 660Ti also shouldn't cause any performance loss.

- - - Updated - - -



harsharyan2100 said:


> sorry for being a noob but do all laptop's wifi card are connected to msata?
> especially lenovo g500(which i have)?



Yes, all.

- - - Updated - - -

Also for Lenovo and HP laptops, you need to unlock your bios.


----------



## harsharyan2100 (Mar 8, 2014)

@seamon could you get me a link for a tutorial to unlock my bios(lenovo g500)?


----------



## seamon (Mar 9, 2014)

harsharyan2100 said:


> @seamon could you get me a link for a tutorial to unlock my bios(lenovo g500)?



you gotta do your own research man.

- - - Updated - - -

I might actually try this some years later down the road. I am a laptop fanatic you know.


----------



## harsharyan2100 (Mar 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> you gotta do your own research man.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I might actually try this some years later down the road. I am a laptop fanatic you know.



yep..even if a little flimsy but for college going guys like us it would still be more portable than a desktop.

Like a graphical power induced laptop dock


----------



## samyaks15 (Nov 1, 2015)

seamon said:


> You'll also need a monitor but if you have a LED TV then I think you can connect that too using HDMI.



So we cannot play on our laptop's screen ?


----------



## seamon (Nov 1, 2015)

samyaks15 said:


> So we cannot play on our laptop's screen ?



Nope.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 2, 2015)

It's a good hack but not at all recommended for newbies I say. I bet a majority of them will brick their BIOS ...lol 

Good share though. Might give it a try to my laptop when I feel like scrapping off my dekstop. I recently moved from lappy to desktop due to gpu performance


----------



## seamon (Nov 2, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> It's a good hack but not at all recommended for newbies I say. I bet a majority of them will brick their BIOS ...lol
> 
> Good share though. Might give it a try to my laptop when I feel like scrapping off my dekstop. I recently moved from lappy to desktop due to gpu performance



or fry their mobos with static electricity. Besides, the bandwidth will be pretty limited. Cards above GTX 770 will see no gain.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 2, 2015)

seamon said:


> or fry their mobos with static electricity. Besides, the bandwidth will be pretty limited. Cards above GTX 770 will see no gain.



Can you elaborate?


----------

